# Seit Offers Performa 500 Standalone Embroidery Laser



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Expand your shop’s capabilities and services with the new Seit Performa 500 standalone laser offered by Hirsch International. Designed with galvo technology for ultraspeed processing, this versatile laser has a cutting area of 500 mm by 500 mm (19.7 by 19.7 inches) for large applications. 

The Performa can be used to speed up appliqué production by cutting in the hoop, which can then be transferred to a multihead embroidery machine. It also can be used to etch graphics and photographs on a variety of materials. 

In addition to its textile applications, the laser also can etch wood, paper, textiles, anodized aluminum, nontoxic polymers, Plexiglas® and leather. Its water-cooling system ensures consistent performance throughout a run. It’s ideal for decorated apparel decorators, trophy and award shops and promotional products distributors. 

It offers 80 watts of power for maximum performance, and as a self-contained unit, it can be positioned in different parts of almost any shop for a variety of applications. It comes with PC and design software as well as installation and training. 

Contact Hirsch International at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Hirsch International.


----------

